# SWITCH EJUICE



## Feliks Karp (21/2/18)

I'm going to be a bit short of cash for the next few months, and so I tried to give up vaping for a while, lasted a week, but yeah no well I needed me something in my lungs. I tried to see if pick 'n pay had anything that was cheap but not toxic, and besides the regular twisp stuff (which I was thinking about getting but not keen on a whole new set up), I came across something called Switch juice, its pretty standard high PG juice (i guess for the kinds of set ups that they sell) and it's actually not bad, very basic flavouring, but at R70 for 30 ml I can't complain.

Anyone have any information on this juice? It's made locally. I'm really interested because at R70 a pop I really could use it to ween off or float me till I can buy some DIY gear again.


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/2/18)

Hey guys, thanks for all the PIF offers, I have accepted one from a really generous user on here, however I was legit interested in these juices, as I said they are a local brand with manufacturing details etc, not some off the boat job, so I am still curious as to what people know about them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (21/2/18)

Was going to say, I have a cupboard full of DIY mixes I can help a fellow vaper in need. Just shout.

As for the specific juice in question, never heard of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fog-Hat (6/3/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm going to be a bit short of cash for the next few months, and so I tried to give up vaping for a while, lasted a week, but yeah no well I needed me something in my lungs. I tried to see if pick 'n pay had anything that was cheap but not toxic, and besides the regular twisp stuff (which I was thinking about getting but not keen on a whole new set up), I came across something called Switch juice, its pretty standard high PG juice (i guess for the kinds of set ups that they sell) and it's actually not bad, very basic flavouring, but at R70 for 30 ml I can't complain.
> 
> Anyone have any information on this juice? It's made locally. I'm really interested because at R70 a pop I really could use it to ween off or float me till I can buy some DIY gear again.


Why not go for a RACC City Capes juice at R100 a pop for 60ml? quality stuff without any question marks IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm going to be a bit short of cash for the next few months, and so I tried to give up vaping for a while, lasted a week, but yeah no well I needed me something in my lungs. I tried to see if pick 'n pay had anything that was cheap but not toxic, and besides the regular twisp stuff (which I was thinking about getting but not keen on a whole new set up), I came across something called Switch juice, its pretty standard high PG juice (i guess for the kinds of set ups that they sell) and it's actually not bad, very basic flavouring, but at R70 for 30 ml I can't complain.
> 
> Anyone have any information on this juice? It's made locally. I'm really interested because at R70 a pop I really could use it to ween off or float me till I can buy some DIY gear again.



@Feliks Karp I wouldn't chance it - who knows how it was made and what is in it. I couldn't even find it on the Internet so it's clearly not a known juice. 

I understand the need to buy a reasonably priced juice though. Have a look at All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke 
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

To quote from https://www.ecigssa.co.za/year-end-price-adjustments.t47637/ :

*Standard range:*
30ml from R74.42
50ml from R103.04
100ml from R171.74

Their shipping is reasonable too:
"FREE for orders over R300 and only R35 for orders below R300, NATIONWIDE."

Also, have a look at various sites - they usually have sale items / bargain bins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

@Feliks Karp Where did you buy the Switch? Surely not at Pick 'n Pay? 

There is a USA (I think - prices quoted in dollars) juice called "Switch" https://switcheliquid.com , but no ways would it sell for R70 / 30ml in South Africa. There's something fishy going on here ...

My advice: don't vape it. If kind peeps have offered to PIF you juice, rather accept their generous offers.


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Was going to say, I have a cupboard full of DIY mixes I can help a fellow vaper in need. Just shout.
> 
> As for the specific juice in question, never heard of it.



Just saw this thread now. 

As @Adephi said, I also have a lot of DIY juice going so if you’re in need just ask and I shall send as well.


----------



## Jebula999 (21/3/19)

Not to bring dead posts back from the dead, but just found this at my local Pick 'n Pay

R35.00 a bottle... never head of it before, and being THAT dark for a 3mg juice, been sitting there a while.


----------



## Adephi (21/3/19)

Jebula999 said:


> Not to bring dead posts back from the dead, but just found this at my local Pick 'n Pay
> 
> R35.00 a bottle... never head of it before, and being THAT dark for a 3mg juice, been sitting there a while.
> View attachment 161266



6mg Spicy Cinnamon? Mild throat hit maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/19)

Quite frankly I didn't even know that PnP sells vape juice - they certainly don't in my area. At which branch did you buy it @Jebula999?

As for only R35 a bottle - I wouldn't touch it!

I finally found a Swiitch website, but ...


----------



## Jebula999 (21/3/19)

Hooked said:


> Quite frankly I didn't even know that PnP sells vape juice - they certainly don't in my area. At which branch did you buy it @Jebula999?
> 
> As for only R35 a bottle - I wouldn't touch it!
> 
> ...




I certainly did NOT buy any. I just happened to spot it while walking around.

No ways I'm putting that in my lungs.

Was at Century City/Canal Walk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/3/19)

It's was available at our Pick n Pay in Louis Trichardt as well, looked way too dodgy to try.


----------

